# The Eyebrow Thread: Favorites & Hall of Fame



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 13, 2008)

To pluck or not to pluck. Painted on or au naturale. Trends in eyebrow grooming seem ever changing. Some good, some bad... It's really all a matter of personal taste. Though some trends seem to flatter more than others, what might seem more reminiscent of drag queen extraordinaire Divine (one of my Hall of Fame nominees) on some, might be the perfect delicate frame of a striking eye on another face.

Do you love brows? Do you love yours? Or do you not know what to do with them (like me)? 

I would love to see everyone's favorite eyebrows, yours, a friend's, or a celebrity's and who you think should make the (imaginary) Eyebrow Hall of Fame.

If you're really brave, post a photo of your own brows and seek advice on how to make them more striking. Perhaps someone with Photoshop or PSP can give you a brow makeover? I will definitely do this when I find a good pic. I need help.

Here are my first two nominations for the Eyebrow Hall of Fame (EHF), though I can think of about ten off the top of my head who I'd nominate. I'd like to see who others feel are "Eyebrow Icons".

Divine






Joan Crawford (Three faces of Joan below) - Hall of Fame Nominee and to her right and below, two people whose brows I just admire, Christy Turlington and Anna Paquin. I'm a fan of the well groomed, but still natural brow. What's yours?! Go crazy.


----------



## Jes (Mar 13, 2008)

OH is there ANYTHING worse than those flicks in which JCraw is playing the ingenue? With her old unbotox'd giant forehead and thick caterpillar brows? 

Have I said the wrong thing? She IS an icon, but I mean... y'know?



I know someone who needs to go in the pantheon of eyebrows (more on the losing side than the winning side, perhaps):
Damone Roberts. He's an eyebrow wiz, it's true, but HE, personally, freaks my shit a little.
http://cache.viewimages.com/xc/7217...DCB1DD8387ABB51295A9C966B6AA9A40A659CEC4C8CB6


----------



## elle camino (Mar 14, 2008)

sup.



and i LOVE damone! he's dreamy. i love how he's just SO not INTERESTED when he's doing makeup on TV. he's like 'ugh i barely even decided to roll out of bed this morning, whatever.' *POOF* and the lady looks fucking _amazing_. 
remember him on like MTV 5 years ago waxing janet jackson's eyebrows? he didn't even give a shit about HER. he was the exact same way. 
ugh i just want to buy him a drink.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 14, 2008)

Elle, I was thinking of you when I started this thread. I love your high-arched brows. Famous, yours are really wonderful too! I'll ask you both if you don't mind answering, what do you do to them as for as up-keep?

My problem is I dye my hair red and my natural hair color (and brow color) is light brown/dark blond. I usually put a little red/brown pencil on them, but the actual brow hairs have some length to them and I never seem to get the pencil just right on top of them. 

I would LOVE to have Damone do my eyes just once. He is a *master*.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 14, 2008)

well, to be fair i'm arching them on purpose in that picture - they're normally not quite as cartoonish as that. 










as for what i do to them: not much. i pluck every other night or so (been doing it for so long i don't even feel it anymore), then i trim them with dainty little thread-nipper scissors i found in my old sewing kit. i think the secret to really groomed-looking brows is to keep them plucked AND trimmed. if i had perfectly plucked brows but i never trimmed them, they'd still look pretty caveman. 

i wish i could give you advice on filling yours in, TFG, but like i mentioned in another thread - i'm TERRIBLE at brow makeup. it's the one makeup thing i've never gotten the hang of, at all. so i just don't do it. 
i'm sure red or sasha or someone else will have great advice, though.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 14, 2008)

elle camino said:


> well, to be fair i'm arching them on purpose in that picture - they're normally not quite as cartoonish as that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That second picture belongs in a magazine. Effing *hot.*


----------



## elle camino (Mar 14, 2008)

C U IN BRAZIL GRRL.


heheheh. dig my tight-lipped grannymouth in that one. shame because my hair looks gooooood. 


also on second read - TFG you and i have like the same coloring issues. i dye my hair red, and my natural/brow color is dishwater blonde/light light brown. 
my solution is to just not give a crap. if anyone notices, they're not saying anything. 

i used to have my brows tinted black - when i had my hair dyed black - because the difference was pretty egregious. but the way it is now, i don't even see a diff when i look in the mirror.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 14, 2008)

The sad thing is I will totally convince myself that but for the ownership of a teeny pair of scissors, my brows would look this good.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 15, 2008)

For upkeep of my eyebrows it's simple. I pay $10 to this awesome salon, where they wax, trim, pluck etc my eyebrows. It's totally worth the $10 every two weeks. (That's how often I have to wax them). Although I am a bit partial and think that not ANY salon can just do them that well.


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 15, 2008)

Jes said:


> Damone Roberts. He's an eyebrow wiz, it's true, but HE, personally, freaks my shit a little.
> http://cache.viewimages.com/xc/7217...DCB1DD8387ABB51295A9C966B6AA9A40A659CEC4C8CB6



Oh, nonononononono! I love Damone! His eyebrows are a little too dramatic, but I love how unique he is. Plus you have to hand to him--his work on women's brows is perfection itself.


----------



## chocolate*martini (Mar 20, 2008)

Here are mine. <a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i26.tinypic.com/10n9klf.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a> 

I love my eyebrows though I wish I had a bit more of an arch. Thankfully I only have to pluck every other week.


----------



## chocolate*martini (Mar 21, 2008)

oops! Why didn't the link show the pic?  

View attachment chocolatemartini eyebrows.jpg


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 21, 2008)

chocolate*martini said:


> oops! Why didn't the link show the pic?



Because we use bb code here on dims.

You would do it like this (but eliminate the spaces before and after the URL):






Then it will show up like this...


----------



## BeckaBoo (Mar 21, 2008)

Elle, your eyebrows are sexy as hell. They are like the most perfect things ever.

OK so mine are like all fake, i dye my hair brunette and I'm a natural blonde so heavy pencilling is a necessity...Saying that even when i was blonde i still drew them in, i just dig the big arched drag queen look i guess...
I get a lot of compliments on them, and weirdly enough not many people seem to be aware that they aren't even real, which to me is bizarre cause i think they look phony!

The 'brows...


----------



## Jes (Mar 21, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Oh, nonononononono! I love Damone! His eyebrows are a little too dramatic, but I love how unique he is. Plus you have to hand to him--his work on women's brows is perfection itself.



i know. I do, i know, but it's like this face full of make up and big hair. He's rocking Diana Ross harder than she rocks herself. And I can't help it. I think that if he were doing me (!) i wouldn't be able to close my eyes. I'd keep looking at his flawless complexion and matte powder and lip gloss. And then it would be a trainwreck.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 21, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> Elle, your eyebrows are sexy as hell. They are like the most perfect things ever.
> 
> OK so mine are like all fake, i dye my hair brunette and I'm a natural blonde so heavy pencilling is a necessity...Saying that even when i was blonde i still drew them in, i just dig the big arched drag queen look i guess...
> I get a lot of compliments on them, and weirdly enough not many people seem to be aware that they aren't even real, which to me is bizarre cause i think they look phony!



Not exactly natural, sure, but very artfully done. You are a master of the painted brow. In college I became pretty masterful with liquid eyeliner and had a great ability to match thickness and degree of curvy tail for each eye. Then sometime in the mid 90's I gave it up for a more natural pencil liner. I recently bought liquid again and I'm a complete spaz with it. It's all one big mess. Does it take much effort for you at this point to get the curve and thickness of your brows the same?

Chocolate, yours are really lovely too. 

Impressive, ladies!


----------



## BeckaBoo (Mar 21, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Not exactly natural, sure, but very artfully done. You are a master of the painted brow. In college I became pretty masterful with liquid eyeliner and had a great ability to match thickness and degree of curvy tail for each eye. Then sometime in the mid 90's I gave it up for a more natural pencil liner. I recently bought liquid again and I'm a complete spaz with it. It's all one big mess. Does it take much effort for you at this point to get the curve and thickness of your brows the same?
> 
> Chocolate, yours are really lovely too.
> 
> Impressive, ladies!



Not so much now, i have been slapping them on for years i can't leave the house without them or people look at me strangely and then ask me if I'm ill...lol...
They do alter from time to time, slightly, but that really doesn't bother me because they aren't exactly natural looking anyway...I just kinda let the pencil follow the brow bone, which produces the natural arch, then draw the shape i want round the brow and colour in, i have to do this cause i am severely lacking in the brow hair department and otherwise it just looks abnormal...
I think i can get away with it because my face is chubby, so kinda balances out the harshness...

I'm with you on the liquid liner thing too, it can be super tricky to apply but i can get it pretty good now with a bit of time and a steady hand, if i botch up i kinda go over it with a sharp kohl liner to even it out...


----------



## vermillion (Mar 21, 2008)

i draw mine on when i'm feelin saucey 

View attachment bloody.jpg


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 21, 2008)

My eyebrows do this sorta 'part'...i kinda like it, but I find i've got pretty small eyebrows as it is, and theres not a whole lot I can do by way of shaping them. I pluck a little bit of an arch into them after my waxer waxes off the basics...they never take off enough, it seems. Better than taking off too much, I suppose. Heres a pic...try to ignore my massive pores and uber-serious face.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 21, 2008)

hey you.
let's hold hands.

aw goddamnit. pagebreak facebreak.


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 21, 2008)

elle camino said:


> hey you.
> let's hold hands.
> 
> aw goddamnit. pagebreak facebreak.






if this was directed at me, i'm swooning hardcore right about now.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 21, 2008)

knottyknicky said:


> if this was directed at me, i'm swooning hardcore right about now.



Because Elle is like the queen of eyebrows.

<3


----------



## knottyknicky (Mar 21, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Because Elle is like the queen of eyebrows.
> 
> <3




plus she looks foine in a pair of knee-highs and a skirt <3


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 21, 2008)

Elle looks foine in *everything.*

She is *Elle Camino* for heaven's sake.

She looks hot no matter what.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 21, 2008)

i love this thread!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 21, 2008)

elle camino said:


> i love this thread!



Because you are Elle F**king Camino!

Best eyebrows on the net.

<3


----------



## Tooz (Mar 21, 2008)

My n' my brows are always at war.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 21, 2008)

Mine too. My eyebrows are awful.

But...that is because i'm not Elle Camino.

Basically...my goal in life is to have Elle Camino-esque eyebrows.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 21, 2008)

I misplaced my tweezers on vacation. It's stray city now.


----------



## seavixen (Mar 30, 2008)

eee, eyebrows! I have a weird obsession with them; I used to really love experimenting with subtly different shapes/thicknesses/etc but I have to confess that I do very little with them these days. They're still the first facial feature I notice on people, though, 95% of the time. Seeing a perfect arch makes me super happy, but I also love those crazy phony drawn-round eyebrows from the flapper days.

Here are mine.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't have any!  Well, I do, but they're pale and skimpy. When I was a kid I used to get teased about having a bald face. They provide none of that gorgeous accent/frame like on seaV or elle (Laura, I remember yours are really pretty too). See? (pardon dorkedout expression) At least I don't have them like my dad...I think he has to trim them with scissors. I would pencil in more but I've never done it and not had it made me look kinda funny. I'm afraid of lookin like Joan Crawford in the _Best of Everything_. Joan, da patron saint of eyebrows.
View attachment 39418
View attachment 39421


I always liked Gene Tierney's and Jane Russell's...
View attachment 39423
View attachment 39422


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 30, 2008)

oh! and Dita von Teese


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 31, 2008)

Elizabeth Taylor. Such strong brows but her preternaturally beautiful face could carry it. 

Speaking of strong brows, when I go for a threading, the techinican never gives me thin brows even though I request them. Can I carry them out? Does a fat face require thick brows? They're naturally arched but will they look malnourished if they go thin ? I wear very dark glasses, maybe it's their reasoning?


----------



## tattooU (Apr 1, 2008)

i've been meaning to try threading for a while now, but it doesn't seem to be popular here in Portland yet.  The few places that have it here are high end salons that charge an arm and a leg. So i stick with waxing and plucking.

Favorite brows have to be Veronica Lake and Lauren Bacall.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 1, 2008)

Fat chick -- thin brows


----------



## Fairest Epic (Apr 1, 2008)

i actually like my eyebrows...
I keep them naturally plucked...as in i pluck around to keep em clean lookin, but i try to do so minimally to keep a natural feel to it all...

i posted this pic in another thread, but this is a good indication of how i like to keep my eyebrows...so here yall go! 

haha btw: i know theyre not symmetrical...i have issues with that haha... 

View attachment woke up.jpg


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 1, 2008)

Eyebrows are sooo important to me! It can make someone cuter and make them look really not cute, lol. I even like it when boys pluck. I don't dig hair but I am not sexist about it, lol. I would love it if guys shaved their legs, lol.

Heres my lil caterpillars.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 1, 2008)

tattooU said:


> i've been meaning to try threading for a while now, but it doesn't seem to be popular here in Portland yet.  The few places that have it here are high end salons that charge an arm and a leg. So i stick with waxing and plucking.
> 
> Favorite brows have to be Veronica Lake and Lauren Bacall.




omg, threading hurts soooo much. In a bad way. Waxing hurts so good...in a really good way.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Apr 6, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> Elle, your eyebrows are sexy as hell. They are like the most perfect things ever.
> 
> OK so mine are like all fake, i dye my hair brunette and I'm a natural blonde so heavy pencilling is a necessity...Saying that even when i was blonde i still drew them in, i just dig the big arched drag queen look i guess...
> I get a lot of compliments on them, and weirdly enough not many people seem to be aware that they aren't even real, which to me is bizarre cause i think they look phony!
> ...


I Love your eyebrows! how do you do it?.....their so perfect


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 7, 2008)

I thought I'd resuscitate this thread as bushy eyebrows seem to be all the rage these days Personally, I'm a middle of the road kind of gal -- neither too thick nor too thin is my preference. 

I don't honestly get the appeal of removing all of one's natural brows only to paint them on in a high, thin arch which inevitably ends up making the wearer appear permanently surprised (a la Pam Anderson). On the other hand, if I ever were to go in for an eyebrow-grooming, I'm not going to opt for the "Brezhnev," either.

I suppose I'm just not inclined to do much to change my brows' natural shape aside from a minimal bit of maintenance (gotta keep the old unibrow at bay ). It's just too much work, from my point of view, to commit to some dramatic reshaping regimen, plus, if you overpluck, you run the risk of permanently destroying follicles which you may someday want back. The trends may come and go but my little caterpillers will maintain their full but shapely figure! (Well, at least until they fall out or go grey.)

Some hirsute honorees from the Big Brow Hall of Fame:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 7, 2008)

I hatehatehate my eyebrows. They're such a pain in the ass. I get them waxed at this high end salon [because I've had my fair share of waxing horror stories] but it's so expensive - 16 bucks, plus tip, just to get my brows done. I really need to get them done now but I'm going broke! Looks like I'll have to just pluck them myself this time around [although, it just never looks as good!]


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 7, 2008)

<--- Mine.  They aren't perfect, but I like them okay.


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 7, 2008)

I hate my eyebrows too. They are too bushy & I hate that. I hate to pluck so only a few stray hairs get plucked. They look yuck but I can't tolerate pain lol...


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 7, 2008)

I love the look of thick brows that have been shaped well...its kind of distinctive looking to me. My brows, however are middle of the road and I wish they were a bit fuller. Nothing like a great pair of brows to frame your face; and you don't even have to wear makeup when they're in order, a double perk.


----------



## SupaSexi (Oct 7, 2008)

I often tell people I have an eyebrow fetish. Mine are very long and thick if I dont wax, cut and pluck them lol. I still like to keep them full, but shaped up. I don't like thin or penciled in eyebrows.


----------



## Suze (Oct 7, 2008)

plucking and such doesn't take a lot of time for me, it's the fact that my eyebrows are naturally (almost) white that sucks the most. i never seem to achieve that perfect ash blonde color i so desperately want... sigh, i've spent a small fortune on various brow products..

i wish my brows were a tad ticker too, but i guess i just should be grateful i'm not born with a lot of body hair.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 7, 2008)

SupaSexi said:


> I often tell people I have an eyebrow fetish. Mine are very long and thick if I dont wax, cut and pluck them lol. I still like to keep them full, but shaped up. I don't like thin or penciled in eyebrows.



You're so beautiful,Ms Supa. :smitten: :blush:


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 8, 2008)

I love plucking. I never used to and I didnt start plucking my brows until probably after high school. Now I cant stop!! Sometimes I pluck waaay too much and my brows look all crazy, so I always keep some dark shadow handy to fill them in.

Some of my ex's female friends completely shave their brows and draw them on. Ill admit, it looks very cool on them, but I dont thinkI would be able to pull it off.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 8, 2008)

SupaSexi said:


> I often tell people I have an eyebrow fetish. Mine are very long and thick if I dont wax, cut and pluck them lol. I still like to keep them full, but shaped up. I don't like thin or penciled in eyebrows.



Do you do your brows yourself or get them done around here? The one person who did my brows locally no longer works at the nail salon. Still can't find anyone, even in the city who can do my brows well. And I can't always go to Staten Island on a whim to get them waxed (although the surly Russian eyebrow lady does them right!)


----------



## SupaSexi (Oct 8, 2008)

I get them done locally on South Broadway in Yonkers by the same people who do my nails, they are Korean. The 1T/1C stop next to them. 





MissToodles said:


> Do you do your brows yourself or get them done around here? The one person who did my brows locally no longer works at the nail salon. Still can't find anyone, even in the city who can do my brows well. And I can't always go to Staten Island on a whim to get them waxed (although the surly Russian eyebrow lady does them right!)


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 8, 2008)

I know plucking is a pain, but I t hink y'all who have them at all should feel lucky to having something to work with! when you have almost none, you are just left with crazed draw-on arches, all judy garland n stuff...


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm always complimented on my eyebrows. I think they're too big, but everyone loves them and I'm afraid to go smaller.






BTW, they're completely real.


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 8, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> I know plucking is a pain, but I t hink y'all who have them at all should feel lucky to having something to work with!



Don't feel bad -- you're in good company!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 8, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> I'm always complimented on my eyebrows. I think they're too big, but everyone loves them and I'm afraid to go smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're lucky! They are nice!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 8, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> You're lucky! They are nice!



Thanks!
:smitten:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 8, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> Thanks!
> :smitten:



You're welcome! I really dig your make up too. I can never get my eyeshadow to look that good. Totally jealous.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 9, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> You're welcome! I really dig your make up too. I can never get my eyeshadow to look that good. Totally jealous.



Believe it or not, it's all just drugstore stuff.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 9, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> Believe it or not, it's all just drugstore stuff.



Really? That's the kind of make up I use because I'm intensely cheap when it comes to that stuff, and my make up kinda looks like shit. Hahah.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 9, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Really? That's the kind of make up I use because I'm intensely cheap when it comes to that stuff, and my make up kinda looks like shit. Hahah.



I'll only use L'Oreal when it comes to cheap makeup.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 9, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> I'll only use L'Oreal when it comes to cheap makeup.



Oh, hmm..I don't think I have anything from L'Oreal. I'll have to take a look.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 6, 2008)

bumped, because it's relevant.


----------

